# It's CONFIRMED!!! US Cruze Diesel To Arrive On Lots Late April!!



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I've heard a lot about this diesel Cruze but I'm afraid it might be a tough sell. Of course, this will depend on your diesel prices, so I can only speak for NY. But diesel has gotten very expense and I'm not convinced its worth premium price. I guess time will tell. 

The good news hear is that GM is branching out. Which means that they are one of only a few companies to bring diesel compacts to the US.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with giantsnation. In Denver diesel is anywhere from 70 cents to a dollar more per gallon than 91 octane gas. The diesel had better get a heck of a lot better MPG than the gas ECO trims to make it economical.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> I agree with giantsnation. In Denver diesel is anywhere from 70 cents to a dollar more per gallon than 91 octane gas. The diesel had better get a heck of a lot better MPG than the gas ECO trims to make it economical.


Our GM rep told us in a meeting last week when asked about this: "Well, I cannot agree or disagree that a projected highway rating of 52 MPG is in the works so we will have to wait and see." Could he have been bluffing? Sure. To me as a ECO owner myself, if it got low 50's I would trade out of mine and take the plunge. I drive roughly 60K a year for my part time job. Back in the day it was a full time gig and I averaged 100K-130K a year. I drove a 02 Jetta TDI. That car always gave me high 40's and low 50's in the summer and 39-44 in the winter. Sadly my gas ECO has matched my old Jetta in the summer time heat but now that we are in the single digits to 50 degrees Fahrenheit out my economy has plunged to the high 20's low 30's. Every once in a while we will have a heat wave here in central US and I will notice an immediate improvement. Then two days later the temp plunges and so does my fuel economy. My TDI hated the blend of #1 diesel fuel but it could care less of the temp. My gas engine loves the heat. The hotter the more she sips the fuel. So...If this ECO diesel can give low 50's, run forever like my TDI did (traded it in for my Cruze with 540K original engine & tranny) I will be first up in line to take ownership! Well....provided it has a manual option. I will NOT settle on an automatic!

I'm sorry to hear about 70 cents to a dollar more than premium cost of diesel!! That's insane! Here in Omaha, NE today Premium fuel is $3.65 and diesel is $3.89. The cheap unleaded is $3.14.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Again, this will verify state to state but lets look at this a little closer. Have a look at Miles Per Dollar. 

In my area, 93 octane is $3.71 a gallon - or .27 gallons per dollar. If I look at the miles per dollar, that would equate to 9.43 mp$ (using an avg. of 35mpg on my 6 speed ECO). So how would a diesel Cruze stack up. Tough to say as official MPG numbers are not out but lets assume 45mpg average at $4.10 a gallon. This works out to 10.98 miles per dollar. 

What does this all mean? If the ECO and Diesel were the exact same purchase price, then the Diesel is worth it. It gets 1.55 miles better per dollar. 

As if I'm not assuming enough, lets not forget (assume) the maintenance costs which will definitely be higher on the diesel version (research AdBlue urea emission control system).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If the Eco-D gets 52 mpg highway, most of us who drive mostly highway can beat that by 10-15%. So 58-60 mpg highway. Although it would likely be the same to operate as my Eco MT since premium unleaded is $3.85 while diesel is $4.25. I average about 44 mpg. Assuming 55 mpg for me, 32k miles a year, and current fuel prices, I'd save $300/year with the Eco-D. Whether the extra maintenance and/or price premium would eat into that is a guess at this point. 

I'd love to take it for a test-drive, though!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't forget the diesel engine will be sold at a $1500 dollar or more premium over the gas engine so that should also be figured into any fuel savings. 

Diesel engines are build much stronger(heavier) than gas engines to withstand the much higher compression. This means the average diesel engine will last more than twice as long as a gas engine so any extra maintenance costs usually equals out.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Diesel engines are build much stronger(heavier) than gas engines to withstand the much higher compression. This means the average diesel engine will last more than twice as long as a gas engine so any extra maintenance costs usually equals out.



One of the reasons why a diesel excites me so much! Being that I drive 60K a year I'd like for it to still be running when I pay it off! I also do a lot of idling with my courier job and sometimes overnight sleeping in the car. Gas engines don't care to be idled for long periods of time. My old TDI Jetta would idle for 8 hours sometimes keeping me warm while I slept waiting for the company I was delivering to would open. I've done it twice in my ECO Cruze and woke up missing a quarter tank of fuel where as my Jetta I could barley tell the needle had fallen from full. This car will be perfect for my needs if it truly can knock out 50's per gallon! 

I dumped the TDI for the Cruze back in June because with 540K on it some expensive items were coming up.... original turbo was about shot, original injection pump was running on its last leg...the 9th timing belt job was nearing....tires were shot.....I was ready for something new and since I worked at a Chevy dealership it was the perfect car. The German car was insanely high to maintain. Anytime something broke I paid double to fix it for parts and 30% more in labor. I think the Cruze will me much cheaper to maintain that the VW version and with as anal as I am to maintenance I'm sure it will serve me wonderfully for years to come!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Diesel gets the nod for longevity and resale. It is not all about MPG (although the diesel MPG will definitely outperform and Eco)


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cruze diesel with a tune!! Look out torque thru the roof!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brianguy1979 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about 70 cents to a dollar more than premium cost of diesel!! That's insane! Here in Omaha, NE today Premium fuel is $3.65 and diesel is $3.89. The cheap unleaded is $3.14.


Your prices are very close to what they are here in Wisconsin. 87octane like diesel is usually with a few cents a gallon difference at every station, the same can not be said for premium gas(which the cruze 1.4T loves). 

I use the map at the link below to find the cheapest top tier gas station I will be near every time I fill up, I see 30-75cents difference even in the same city for premium. USA National Gas Price Heat Map - GasBuddy.com


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder what kind of performance difference there will be. I'll definitely test drive one when I get a chance.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

[h=2]Eco-D News...[/h] May is the month, supposedly. 

Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Reported To Launch In United States As Early As May | GM Authority​


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm very excited for this, and I may go take a test drive if I can too. It's what originally drew me to the Cruze because I'm a diesel nut too. Nothing like the smell of cold diesel in the morning...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just waiting to see if they stuck with the 2.0 or if the rumored "being developed" 1.7 variant will be used & what kind of REAL mpg numbers are produced. If it ends up being Eco enuf, watch out for me adding propane injection when it becomes available too!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I believe it's confirmed - 2.0 turbodiesel


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm very excited for this, and I may go take a test drive if I can too. It's what originally drew me to the Cruze because I'm a diesel nut too. Nothing like the smell of cold diesel in the morning...


You are going to be disappointed then as there is no smell. The economy is good but mine weighs 3395 pounds US and traveling at highway speeds with 4 adults and holiday luggage we got 35 US mpg. This included some mountains 50% and climate control on all the time. The car is a 6 speed automatic. I was driving normally not trying to get the best economy just enjoying the way the car is effortless climbing mountains and overtaking heavy vehicles. If you were a lone driver and not have the air con on I am sure this could be improved quite a lot. Also car had only 2,000km up when we started the trip. The performance is good enough to make using extra fuel worth it, although I think I will have to wait until about 10,000km before it gives it's best. Cheers, hope GM USA finds a bit more economy for your diesel.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> I believe it's confirmed - 2.0 turbodiesel


I have also been told that it is the 2.0L diesel. Even if the diesel is more $$ to get into, think about the low end torque for launching the car. For me personally, that is where the Cruze disappoints me. Yes I have a stick, and it does move if you put your foot into it, but my driving style is more conservative - now. I would really like some more torque in this car to launch it. Regarding fuel prices, down in TX last month, I saw diesel priced a dime more than regular unleaded. But it varies depending upon what state and what city you are in.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if it comes manuel and 5x105 i will trade my crapbox in for one


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

The diesel looks sweet only downfall is most all new diesel have diesel particulate filterand the after treatment, also with that u need to add the DEF fluid for emission ,but cars would be very nice to drive

DEF Overview - discover Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Guess I missed the hype other then it being 2.0. With diesel prices being higher I'd rather go for the eco. My commute is no longer than 15 minutes though.

Brian guy, you've slept with your car on? Can't see that being good for you, the car or the environment.
Hope you don't do it in iffy neighborhoods.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The GM passenger vehicle diesels currently used in Oz, Asia, and Europe all use the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) to cut the crap out of the exhaust stream.

Not urea injection or the like.

Although I am quite willing to be corrected on this - it would not surprise me that GM in the USA decided to go with a completely different system, just because they can!

The only thing with DPF is that if you *don't* do enough runs where everything gets nice and hot, it can't do the regenerate thing, and so the "RUN ME HARD" light comes on, and if you ignore it, you can say, "Hello new DPF, goodbye $$$'s"

I tend to drive with the instant fuel display up, so I can see when it starts regenerating - it's simple, when you expect the DFCO to drop things to 0.0 l/100km, it doesn't - so I just stay in a lower gear for a while to help it get happening!

I've had the "RUN ME NOW" light come on, I just zip out to a nearby freeway, going no higher than third on the way - often, just as I turn onto the freeway, the light goes out!

But if the fuel costs don't make it sensible, it will be a mistake, here in Oz distillate is not much more expensive. I'll do the price-check for my area!

Just reporting the_ cheapest_ price out of the mainline suppliers: Shell, BP, Caltex, in the surrounding suburbs.

Costs are Australian dollars per litre, and the AUD is currently on par with USD, so I will try and convert to USD/gal using 2.642 litres to the gallon, but don't abuse me if I get it wrong!

91 ==> 1.333 $/l ~= 3.522 $/gallon
95 ==> 1.437 $/l ~= 3.797 $/gallon
98 ==> 1.477 $/l ~= 3.902 $/gallon
Diesel ==> 1.429 $/l ~= 3.775 $/gallon
Premium Diesel (just has more detergent and perfumes, no higher cetane rating) ==> $1.479 $/l ~= 3.908 $/gallon
E10 ==> 1.319 ~= 3.485 $/gallon

For me, these numbers show that I am ahead, the car is quicker than a lot of cars that require 98 and much more economical.


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

i wonder wat the hp/tq will be at with a 2.0 turbo diesel?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

GM normally has a habit of showing anything new over a year in advance. In this case, the eco-d is set to be released within a few months and we have virtually nothing in advance notice for the common buyer.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

AkiRaw said:


> i wonder wat the hp/tq will be at with a 2.0 turbo diesel?


The figures for the 2009 Korean-build Series I diesel, from here: Used Car Research - Used Car Prices - Compare Cars - RedBook.com.au are:

Power: 110kW @ 4000rpm
Torque: 320Nm @ 2000rpm

The Series II diesel (from the same site) Oz-build is:

120kW @ 3800rpm and 360Nm @ 1750rpm


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the series II engine and it is still built in Korea but has DOHC and compression has dropped from 17.5 - 1 to 16.5 - 1 Mine is auto and is slow until the turbo kicks in although it is better without the air on. Once moving it climbs hills better than my previous V6 3.8 liter Commodore S 5 speed manual and is about the same weight. Had an SRI Hatch try me at the lights (no we didn't exceed any speed limits) and it had no hope of keeping up even though he got the jump. The 6 speed manual diesel is rated as more fuel efficient.

In US measure Power 161 HP Torque 266 Ft Lbs.

Power: 110kW @ 4000rpm 147.5 hp.
Torque: 320Nm @ 2000rpm 236 ft lbs.

The Series II diesel (from the same site) Oz-build is:

120kW @ 3800rpm and 360Nm @ 1750rpm[/QUOTE]


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm very excited for this, and I may go take a test drive if I can too. It's what originally drew me to the Cruze because I'm a diesel nut too. Nothing like the smell of cold diesel in the morning...


LMAO! I used to tell me wife that back when I had my TDI. She complained it stunk....I would say, "Nothing better than a hot cup of coffee and the smell of diesel in the morning to get your day going"!! She would just roll her eyes in disgust and walk away. She just didn't understand.... lol


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> The GM passenger vehicle diesels currently used in Oz, Asia, and Europe all use the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) to cut the crap out of the exhaust stream.
> 
> Not urea injection or the like.
> 
> Although I am quite willing to be corrected on this - it would not surprise me that GM in the USA decided to go with a completely different system, just because they can!


In the US, it will be AdBlue urea emissions control system - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Preview - The Washington Post


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mick said:


> Brian guy, you've slept with your car on? Can't see that being good for you, the car or the environment.
> Hope you don't do it in iffy neighborhoods.


Yes I have....many times. No different than a trucker that has been on the road for 10 hours and the law states he needs to pull over and rest. Every weekend I am a courier and drive 700-1000 miles per trip. Sometimes I get sent even further and when I get where I am going the place could be closed or I get wore out before I even arrive and need to stop and sleep. When it is cold out I need to stay warm and I am a cheap [email protected]@. I won't stop and drop $50-$100 to sleep in a bed when I can recline my heated seat, turn on my 90's on 9 and have a little heat blowing to keep me comfortable as I rest. I can't justify spending the money on a hotel when I am out driving to make money. I have been doing it for years. Now that I am no longer in my TDI and have crossed back over to the gasoline side I find it no fun for when I have to leave it running! It sucks triple the fuel my TDI did at idle and when you wake up 8 hours later the temp gauge has plunged and your cold because the heat is no longer blowing. SO.....the diesel is appealing to me! 

Yes, I do it in safe areas. Usually off the interstate just like you would see a semi parked on a on/off ramp, rest areas, middle of the night high end business areas that are deserted. You get the idea! :-D


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> In the US, it will be AdBlue urea emissions control system - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Preview - The Washington Post


Don't like.

I wonder if it will be another "Dealer-only serviceable part"...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

grs1961 said:


> Don't like.
> 
> I wonder if it will be another "Dealer-only serviceable part"...


This is a liquid in a separate tank, if its like the current Duramax diesel trucks there is a small filler cap next to the normal fuel fill, both contained under the fuel door. 

With the truck under normal driving conditions one should only have to fill every oil change, if pulling a trailer & using the engine to its fullest one might have to fill the urea tank at every fuel fill up.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

wow|!!! i want one!


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!! :signs013:


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the Urea injection is a good thing. If you look at the VW Passat TDI, it gets a few better mpg over the Jetta and Golf with the same size engine, even though it is a bigger/heavier vehicle. DPF fluid is very cheap too, so not a big deal.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

beeztee said:


> I think the Urea injection is a good thing. If you look at the VW Passat TDI, it gets a few better mpg over the Jetta and Golf with the same size engine, even though it is a bigger/heavier vehicle. DPF fluid is very cheap too, so not a big deal.



You are very correct. Here at my Chevy dealership we sell it retail for just under $10 for a gallon of it. Our Durmax customers are able to get through a whole oil change if they are not pulling anything before needing to add it. I think people are under the impression that this fluid is only available at dealers, needs filled frequently and costs and arm and a leg. The reality is you can buy it at any parts store, truck stop and the well equipped gas stations that sell diesel. If a Durmax can make it a whole oil change before needing topped off I would imagine a Cruze would sip it even less!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

brianguy any conformation on manuel to the state?


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> brianguy any conformation on manuel to the state?


No, I have yet to find anything to support any fact that there will be a manual as of yet. I cannot imagine they wouldn't offer it...


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Chevy confirmed it for the Chicago Auto Show.


> Chevrolet just confirmed that it will debut the diesel version of the Cruze compact sedan during the 2013 Chicago Auto Show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure it's worth it if it gets the same MPG as the eco unless it has more power to it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The range had better be better than 700 miles. I got 715 on one tank of gas in my ECO MT. Otherwise without significantly more power I'm not sure it's worth it, especially in Denver where diesel can be up to a dollar a gallon more than premium unleaded.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> The range had better be better than 700 miles. I got 715 on one tank of gas in my ECO MT. Otherwise without significantly more power I'm not sure it's worth it, especially in Denver where diesel can be up to a dollar a gallon more than premium unleaded.


0_o. WOW. I have yet to get over 430. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Simple math guys. The 1.4 turbo pulls 148 lb ft of torque. The 2.0 diesel is up near 266 in foreign trim. Even if it is slightly downgraded, it is still going to be over the 230 mark the series 1 engine makes. It is easily more powerful than the current car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

One thing nobody has mentioned and that is getting heat into the cabin. The diesel is 2 liters and runs 16.5 to 1 compression enough to ignite the diesel without spark plugs. This means in really cold climates you will have heat in the car. Also the weight over the driving wheels is greater this can only aid traction in slick conditions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> 0_o. WOW. I have yet to get over 430.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/6514-what-i-learned-715-1-mile-tank-2012-eco-mt.html. I had to do some serious dripping of fuel into the tank to start this. I normally have roughly a 550 mile range.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/6514-what-i-learned-715-1-mile-tank-2012-eco-mt.html. I had to do some serious dripping of fuel into the tank to start this. I normally have roughly a 550 mile range.


And some serious hypermiling? Still darn impressive. My neighbors had a Suburban with a 42-gal tank they got that kinda range out of.

Mine's a 15.6 gallon tank, but I've never run it past when the light first comes on. At that point, it only takes on 12.8 gal of fuel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Will take my diesel for a trip when the weather cools enough to drive without AC on. I will take one passenger and drive for economy but not to the extreme just to see how far I can go without risking running dry, (never run out in a diesel). I once did something similar in my previous Commodore duel fuel. I drove in suburbia on petrol and once on the freeway switched to LPG and set trip to 0. Went 604km 375 miles and ran out. Cost was $30 at the time.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> The range had better be better than 700 miles. I got 715 on one tank of gas in my ECO MT. Otherwise without significantly more power I'm not sure it's worth it, especially in Denver where diesel can be up to a dollar a gallon more than premium unleaded.


One time last summer I hit 800 miles!!! I was on the interstate the whole time going 65. Filled her to the brim and averaged 56mpg with a slight tail wind.....freaking awesome!! 









*Just under 300 miles dropping from full....*







*Quarter tank used in 400 miles....*







*Almost 700 miles with 3/4 tank used....
*






*Once I hit the early 700's the wind shifted as I entered the Black Hills of SD. My tail wind turned into a nasty head wind. The mileage average dropped into the mid 40's and Once I hit my goal of 800 I got off the interstate and filled up! It was the best tank I have ever had! I am glad I documented it along the way!!*


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

So looking at the sheet the diesel will ONLY be in the new 2014 body style? That's seriously disappointing as I do not care for the 2014 style renderings and was hoping they would get the diesel in the last year of the current body.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Maxvla said:


> So looking at the sheet the diesel will ONLY be in the new 2014 body style? That's seriously disappointing as I do not care for the 2014 style renderings and was hoping they would get the diesel in the last year of the current body.


I believe the 2014 Cruze will still look the same. The redesign (which from what I saw, I don't care for either) got moved out to 2015.

That brings up a point though, I wonder if the diesel will transition to the new body style or if it'll stay with the old one for another year or so?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I believe the 2014 Cruze will still look the same. The redesign (which from what I saw, I don't care for either) got moved out to 2015.
> 
> That brings up a point though, I wonder if the diesel will transition to the new body style or if it'll stay with the old one for another year or so?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze Diesel To Officially Debut During 2013 Chicago Auto Show | GM Authority


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> Simple math guys. The 1.4 turbo pulls 148 lb ft of torque. The 2.0 diesel is up near 266 in foreign trim. Even if it is slightly downgraded, it is still going to be over the 230 mark the series 1 engine makes. It is easily more powerful than the current car.


Its not that simple as the diesel version will weigh more.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> And some serious hypermiling?.


Not until I hit 600 miles. The first 600 used a lot of mild hypermiling - paying attention to what was in front of me and not flooring either the throttle or brake, which is how I tend to drive anyway. As a general rule I don't coast with the clutch in or out of gear either, so I'm sure DFCO really helped, especially when coming down from Estes Park.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I believe the 2014 Cruze will still look the same. The redesign (which from what I saw, I don't care for either) got moved out to 2015.
> 
> That brings up a point though, I wonder if the diesel will transition to the new body style or if it'll stay with the old one for another year or so?
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't know the redesign got pushed. Have to admit I've only been trolling the diesel board for the last few months waiting for news.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> I've heard a lot about this diesel Cruze but I'm afraid it might be a tough sell. Of course, this will depend on your diesel prices, so I can only speak for NY. But diesel has gotten very expense and I'm not convinced its worth premium price. I guess time will tell.
> 
> The good news hear is that GM is branching out. Which means that they are one of only a few companies to bring diesel compacts to the US.


It will definitely be an "enthusiast" vehicle at first. People who are just excited about having an American diesel option at all (for a car) will be ordering them. 

I'm still debating whether to get a 2014. I heard the 9-speaker Hardon Karmon stereo in the new Regal GS and I'm tempted to lease one for year or two and wait to see how the Cruze diesel goes. Would be fun to have a GS for a year or two even if I can't afford it long-term.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Maxvla said:


> Oh, I didn't know the redesign got pushed. Have to admit I've only been trolling the diesel board for the last few months waiting for news.


And boy have they been stingy with the news. I had all sorts of alerts set up and scanned regularly but there was just nothing. So, I took a hiatus. To be fair they were still weighing multiple engine options just a few months ago. I think this was the one that they felt would be the most ready, the soonest.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Diesel Cruze is gonna weigh _over_ *3700 lbs*. due to its *408 lbs *of engine weight!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

do we know if the cruze will have the DEF emission stuff on it? i have only heard negative things about it, all the GMC trucks and chevy trucks ( diesel) using it have issues with it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the Diesel Cruze is gonna weigh _over_ *3700 lbs*. due to its *408 lbs *of engine weight!


My diesel weighs *3395 pounds US *so I think your weight is off? I have a full size spare as well, US version gets Urea instead of a spare.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> My diesel weighs *3395 pounds US *so I think your weight is off? I have a full size spare as well, US version gets Urea instead of a spare.


The GM website lists curb weight as *3,475 lbs*; add a 200 lb driver (or a 150 lb woman and her PURSE) and you're looking at *3,700 lbs *give-or-take an ounce or two.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Using the same passenger equation "what does the Eco weigh"?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@kfr291, according to the information I have available, an approximately 4.5-gallon tank in the Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel holds enough diesel emissions fluid to provide at least 10,000 miles of driving between refills. The system is also designed for servicing to coincide with oil changes, for greater convenience.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

spacedout said:


> This is a liquid in a separate tank, if its like the current Duramax diesel trucks there is a small filler cap next to the normal fuel fill, both contained under the fuel door.
> 
> With the truck under normal driving conditions one should only have to fill every oil change, if pulling a trailer & using the engine to its fullest one might have to fill the urea tank at every fuel fill up.


Correct but the fill cap is under the hood on the passenger side.. The tank hangs down next to the frame on the passenger side and has a max cap. of 5.3 gal.. The over all cost of the DEF fluid is about $1.00 a gal and on the Duramax's the 5.3 gal will last you about an oil change so when you change your oil you refill the DEF fluid and will cost you about 10 bucks total with tax included.. The Fords have their fill cap in the fuel door and the tank is located right next to the driveshaft and the exhaust piping while Dodge does not have the DEF fluid and still loads up on 1.7 gal of fuel ever 600 miles to blow/clean out the particulate filter. One of the biggest enemies for DEF fluid is heat so why Ford put their tank right next to the exhaust pipe is beyond me. Also when GM went to the DEF system the truck saw an 11% increase in fuel mileage not sure if this is a direct result from the fluid. The tanks on the Duramax's are not hard to fill and the fluid itself is a simple mixture its 1/3 urea and 2/3 purified water so even if you get it on the motor or yourself it leaves a white residue and it will just wipe away with water and a rag it WON'T burn a hole through your hand or rubber hoses in the motor bay. The tank has a pump that is inside (same concept as the fuel tank and pump) and there are lines that come out of the tank that run along the frame rail and enter the exhaust system right behind the cab of the truck and are sprayed at a rate based on engine speed and engine load all controlled by the ecm.. One the Duramax trucks it will not let you run the system dry if you are low on DEF fluid it will prompt a message for you in the DIC if you continue to drive XX amount of miles then shut the engine off and add fuel it will tell you that the next start will result in speed being limited if you continue to drive XX amount of mile and do the same it will restrict you to 55 mph, if you continue to drive XX amount of mile shut it off and add fuel it will restrict your max speed to 4mph!! Good rule of thumb carry an extra gal of DEF fluid so you can fill at anytime.. This is all so that GM stays within the guidelines of the emission laws.. :1poke:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Urea,
Although we laughingly call it 'Cow Piss' it is essentially manufactured urine.
It is created by mixing ammonia and nitrogen oxide and used primarily as fertilizer.
A large amount is used to defrost aircraft before takeoff.

It won't burn holes in anything and for diesel usage is sprayed upstream of the catalyst to create a reacton that cleans the catalyst surfaces.

Just thought you'd like to know.

Rob


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Furthermore DEF (Urea is just one of two things that is in DEF) improves mpg quite simply by reducing NOX in the exhaust system instead of the combustion chamber.

Pre DEF engines were using high amounts of EGR and retarded injection timing to reduce combustion heat to reduce NOX formation. Unfortunately retarded injection timing creates more smoke (more regens), less hp, and decreased mpg. And of course more egr puts more heat in to the cooling package.

I sell Kenworths for a living and besides cost, DEF fluid has offered a noticable improvement in mpg, performance, and a huge reduction in emissions system failures.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

To add a couple of more points, about the very cheapest you will ever find DEF is about $2.30 at the pump and about $4.00 in a 2.5 gallon container.

The deionized H2O portion of DEF will evaporate but it takes extended heat, like all summer in the Texas heat while not replenishing the supply at all. Just placing your storage tank indoors out of the heat can greatly extend it's life. Also some brands go bad quicker than others.

Lastly, on the average side of DEF fluid usage at 2.5%, for a 4.5 gallon tank to last 10K miles, that vehicle would need to get 57mpg! If the Cruze D uses a low 2% DEF that still comes out to 44.5mpg.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> The deionized H2O portion of DEF will evaporate but it takes extended heat, like all summer in the Texas heat while not replenishing the supply at all. Just placing your storage tank indoors out of the heat can greatly extend it's life. Also *some brands go bad quicker *than others.


...I can't resist the obviously _humorous_ question: _"...and, just HOW does piss (urea) go 'bad'? "
_


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Furthermore DEF (Urea is just one of two things that is in DEF) improves mpg quite simply by reducing NOX in the exhaust system instead of the combustion chamber.
> 
> Pre DEF engines were using high amounts of EGR and retarded injection timing to reduce combustion heat to reduce NOX formation. Unfortunately retarded injection timing creates more smoke (more regens), less hp, and decreased mpg. And of course more egr puts more heat in to the cooling package.
> 
> I sell Kenworths for a living and besides cost, DEF fluid has offered a noticable improvement in mpg, performance, and a huge reduction in emissions system failures.


I had a 2007 Dodge with a Cummins 6.7 and I wish that motor had been equipped with DEF injection. The super agressive EGR system on the Cummins made a bunch of soot and it created many problems with CEL's. My truck had 16 CEL's in the time I owned it before Chrysler bought it back. It had the variable geometry turbo replaced once and had an active CEL for a second jammed turbo when I turned it in. 

I don't know if I'm going to buy a Cruze diesel but the DEF technology is a good idea.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I can't resist the obviously _humorous_ question: _"...and, just HOW does piss (urea) go 'bad'? "
> _


Pretty simple really. The Deionized water portion of the mixture evaporates changing the concentration and the sensors in the DEF tank will recognize the % being off and will throw a CEL.

Also, they can grow algae and then clog the system up.

The increased EGR method of reducing NOX was a COMPLETE and UTTER FAILURE. Just ask Navistar as they are now retrofitting every single truck they sold in the last 2 years w/ DEF, SCR, etc...

When you increase EGR what you are doing is using the coolant to reduce the temperature of some inert already burned exhaust gas. This puts heat in to the cooling package. Then the cylinder gets filled w/ this now inert gas which lowers power production and increases tailpipe smoke, which the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) will then have to deal with.

Also, w/o DEF the manufactures have to retard injection timing to once again lower combustion temps to reduce NOX. This hurts power, mpg, and also creates more smoke.

DEF is a win-win situation. DEF is so effective at reducing NOX in the exhaust system that if it wasn't for brief delays in the system, the entire restrictive/ expensive/ heavy DPF could be thrown in the trash. That would be wonderful for diesel efficiency.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> Also, they can grow *algae* and then clog the system up.


...same kind of *algae* they plan to grow alcohol from?

...I was aware that _some_ algae actually live & grow in gasoline, as we had to strain 115/145 AVGAS down in Acapulo, MX, that had algae growing in it, but didn't know algae had a liking for urea.

...learn something new every (other) day!


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

A few thoughts ... I stopped by the Chevy Dealership in WNY this afternoon. They don't have any literature on the Cruze diesel let alone the capability to take orders for one. According to previous posts, GM said they would be taking orders nationwide in mid March 2013(actually March 13th). The Sales Manager said GM is releasing the diesel in ten states and we will have to wait. I can live with that. Anyone know when it will be released in New York? Since we drive in Canada a lot, it's nice to note that diesel was cheaper than 87 octane when I last checked. Of course, gas is still over $5.00 per US gallon in Ontario. Another question: we are trying to run non-ethanol gas in our two cars and truck. Pure gas is widely available but it's almost always 93 octane (Shell, Esso, Petro Canada, and Canadian Tire brands come to mind). We usually burn 89 octane in our vehicles. Is the higher energy content of pure gas economically advantageous, considering the problems ethanol creates with ICE engines? Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

eriecruizer said:


> Another question: we are trying to run non-ethanol gas in our two cars and truck. Pure gas is widely available but it's almost always 93 octane (Shell, Esso, Petro Canada, and Canadian Tire brands come to mind). We usually burn 89 octane in our vehicles. Is the higher energy content of pure gas economically advantageous, considering the problems ethanol creates with ICE engines? Any thoughts anyone?


93, even with no ethanol, will NOT increase MPG more than what you save money-wise from running 89. Don't bother.

Chevy's engines and fuel system are designed from the ground-up to run E10/E15 with no problem. In fact, you may find it runs better when pushing hard on the turbo on ethanol because of its cooling effects on the combustion changer that help prevent pre-ignition.

The MPG gap between 87 and 89 is big; the difference between 89-91 or 93 is slim. The Cruze is already benefiting from the 89 enough to not have to constantly pull ignition timing, thereby not throwing away your power and MPG.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Short answer: Yes, the non-ethanol gasoline SHOULD (notice the weasel-word) enable the ECM to _extract_ a little more *milage* out of each gallon of gasoline (due to higher BTU content), plus the higher 93 octane number SHOULD (weasel-word again) enable the ECM to _add_ a little *timing advance *which also helps both power and milage.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I literally just had my first Cruze diesel sighting on the road! Was Champaign Silver, had those ugly painted wheels, and a manufacturer plate.

I would have taken a pic, but I was heading down an off ramp, and it came flying up from a few cars behind me. The ramp turns both left and right (two lanes), and most turn right, so it scurried right on through. It was gone and I was turned before I could get to my phone.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

Take me off the Diesel wait list. The diesel will cost me $30,000 by the time a few minor dealer add ons (rust proofing, security etchings, mud flaps, etc) and taxes are included. The Cruze base price and NYS tax alone brings the price to $28,824.00. What was GM thinking? What a disappointment! We will stay with our 2011 Cruze; it does everything we need. Our best mpg for any single trip was 48.3 and we are averaging about 36.5 combined. We only drive the Cruze in warm months as it's stored winters. Good Luck to those still interested in the diesel.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

eriecruizer said:


> A few thoughts ... I stopped by the Chevy Dealership in WNY this afternoon. They don't have any literature on the Cruze diesel let alone the capability to take orders for one. According to previous posts, GM said they would be taking orders nationwide in mid March 2013(actually March 13th). The Sales Manager said GM is releasing the diesel in ten states and we will have to wait. I can live with that. Anyone know when it will be released in New York? Since we drive in Canada a lot, it's nice to note that diesel was cheaper than 87 octane when I last checked. Of course, gas is still over $5.00 per US gallon in Ontario. Another question: we are trying to run non-ethanol gas in our two cars and truck. Pure gas is widely available but it's almost always 93 octane (Shell, Esso, Petro Canada, and Canadian Tire brands come to mind). We usually burn 89 octane in our vehicles. Is the higher energy content of pure gas economically advantageous, considering the problems ethanol creates with ICE engines? Any thoughts anyone?


I live in the Buffalo, NY area, I haven't been shopping for a car; however, I'm very interested in the Cruze TD. I bought a Chrysler 200 last year and its technically an upgrade from the Cruze per se, but the fuel economy with the V6 is horrible. I never get above 25mpg even when much of my commute is highway. There's nothing wrong with the car really, I just want considerably more fuel economy. Plus I commute to Canada frequently and the Diesel prices there are equal to their Gasoline, so I don't see a net drawback there. Right now prices in Ontario are averaging $1.25-$1.30 a litre, which is roughly CAD$4.92/gallon. If the USD stays above par a few cents that means we're paying closer to USD$4.80/gallon for Diesel or Gas.

Anyway, sounds like a good option for me. The drive to Toronto from Buffalo is 100 miles, easily using up 200 miles just for the commute plus any extra driving around at the destination. Here in Buffalo diesel goes for just at $4/gallon so it'd be a savings to fill up here and not have to fill up across the border at all.

But, with my Chrysler 200, if I do any amount of driving once I'm in Ontario, I have to fill up before coming back.

Cruze TD sounds like a great option, I hope GM offers a discounted sale price, it'd totally undercut the Jetta TDI.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

eriecruizer said:


> Take me off the Diesel wait list. The diesel will cost me $30,000 by the time a few minor dealer add ons (rust proofing, security etchings, mud flaps, etc) and taxes are included. The Cruze base price and NYS tax alone brings the price to $28,824.00. What was GM thinking? What a disappointment! We will stay with our 2011 Cruze; it does everything we need. Our best mpg for any single trip was 48.3 and we are averaging about 36.5 combined. We only drive the Cruze in warm months as it's stored winters. Good Luck to those still interested in the diesel.


Just saw this after reading the previous post.

I don't know that you'll need to buy rust proofing from the dealer, that's always more expensive, but my hope is that GM will offer some type of incentive (0% financing or maybe cash back offers) to bring the price down a bit. I never pay sticker, I'd be requesting at least some less than the sticker price. Lets say you get $1,000 off sticker at a minimum, you're talking about $23,500 x 8.25% local sales tax = $25,438 total roughly speaking. This is thousands less than your probably thinking, it shouldn't be hard to bargain the price down a little from sticker price.

Anyway, for you it may not make sense if you're a current Cruze owner, I do think Diesel will blow away the Eco technology. More torque and power with even more fuel economy. But, for you it may not make financial sense.

For me, I'm getting 25mpg on a good tank, I'm getting 20-22mpg on an average tank where I press the gas pedal harder or don't use as much highway. It makes more sense for me to look into a Cruze TD. Although I worry if the resale of my current Chrysler 200, I hope it hasn't depreciated in the year since my purchase as much as I think it has. I'm willing to lose a few thousand if they have 0% financing or some other special offer, though, through GM for the Cruze TD.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

For me said:


> I have just passed 7,000km in my diesel Cruze auto at an average speed of 38Kph (24mph) due to my trip to work being on a lot of 30mph roads with lots of lights and circles. Fuel consumption for life of vehicle is 25Mpg US. Climate control is always on. Also even at 70Kph the car is only in 4th gear. The Aussie diesel is common rail and not direct injection as well. So 50+ mpg seems more than possible to me on highway driving.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

What would you say your average MPG is in mostly stop-and-go low speed city traffic? 30mpg?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

All diesels built in the last 30 years are Direct Injected, and most of the new ones are also common rail. They are not mutually exclusive characteristics as the diesel injector nozzle is located directly in the cylinder head.

DI just means the fuel is injected directly in to the cylinder instead of further upstream.
Common rail just means that the engine has a gear driven injection pump that creates really high fuel pressure in a fuel rail that connects all of the injectors.

Old style diesel injectors, like my old 7.3L Powerstroke or my old tdi, have a unit style injector where the high pressure is created in the individual injector itself. They are slow and imprecise and fuel limited. They operate sort of like a syringe where you pull back the plunger to fill it up, and then you can only inject that amount. On a PSD for instance, the time to charge up the solenoid and related components to operate that unit injector, creates a lot of inaccuracy.

A common rail motor has this very high pressure in the fuel rail and each injector is more like one of those garden hose sprayers that you pull the trigger on. It always has pressure behind it and you can just open it up and spray as much high pressure (within reason) water/ fuel as need be. An injector of this type is more precise, has the ability to do multiple injections per crank rotation for noise and pollution control, and is not limited to how little and how much diesel it can inject.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

tndk said:


> I live in the Buffalo, NY area, I haven't been shopping for a car; however, I'm very interested in the Cruze TD. I bought a Chrysler 200 last year and its technically an upgrade from the Cruze per se, but the fuel economy with the V6 is horrible. I never get above 25mpg even when much of my commute is highway. There's nothing wrong with the car really, I just want considerably more fuel economy. Plus I commute to Canada frequently and the Diesel prices there are equal to their Gasoline, so I don't see a net drawback there. Right now prices in Ontario are averaging $1.25-$1.30 a litre, which is roughly CAD$4.92/gallon. If the USD stays above par a few cents that means we're paying closer to USD$4.80/gallon for Diesel or Gas.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like a good option for me. The drive to Toronto from Buffalo is 100 miles, easily using up 200 miles just for the commute plus any extra driving around at the destination. Here in Buffalo diesel goes for just at $4/gallon so it'd be a savings to fill up here and not have to fill up across the border at all.
> 
> ...


You either didn't run the numbers or you are sensationally exaggerating. Your car has a 16.9 gallon tank and you say you get 25 mpg highway. That gives you a range of 422 miles. This means you have ~8.9 gallons worth of low mileage city driving before you need to return home and arrive with an exactly empty tank. Your 200 is rated at 19 city 29 highway.

My 2006 Grand Prix is also a V6 and rated at 17/26. I've been able to get 426 miles driven in a single trip on a 17 gallon tank and still have a tiny bit left over. This was almost entirely highway, with perhaps 5% city. My mileage around town is really poor and is unfortunately the bulk of my driving. I average about 15-16mpg. Part of why I'm looking at a diesel. Electric or mostly electric hybrid would be ideal for my main driving, but the cars are too expensive and not good looking or fun to drive. Diesel isn't great for city, but it's better than 15mpg (and 40+ hwy would be GREAT when I need it), and it's fun to drive and is being offered in cars that actually look good (Cruze/VW/Mazda). Unfortunately all of these diesels are looking to be $25k+ solidly into a premium small car price range, which I'm not willing to pay for. Cheaper than electrics/hybrids for sure, but still too much when the Cruze Eco gas is sitting there at $19k getting 40+ HWY and respectable city. Not super fun to drive, but better than a Prius. I was hoping for a Cruze Eco with simply a motor/tranny swap + fluid tank that came in around $21-22k. They decided to make it into a Cadillac though so I won't be buying one.


----------

